# Wine Berries?



## froggerlove (Jul 16, 2014)

Does anybody know if these are wine berries?


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

We found wineberries. These are new to us. Can anyone confirm? Plan to harvest tomorrow


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

so they are invasive...


----------



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes... They are wineberries. We have them on the property and they make a great jam jelly. Sweet and tart at the same time. Enjoy!!

elinor


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

They are delicious and plentiful . They are invasive and will push out your black caps.


----------

